# Wassertemperatur u. Koi füttern ???



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

Hallo ,

ich habe eine Frage:

Wie hoch darf die max.  Wassertemp. für Koi eigentlich sein???

Ich habe gehört ab 27° Grad soll man das Füttern einstellen ??? Richtig ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Snert!!!

Soviel wie weiß ist die optimale Temeratur  für die  Kois zwischen 25-29Grad  5x oder öfter füttern soviel wie die Kois fressen.Man kann jede Art von Futter verwenden. Wassertemperaturen ab 30Grad sollte man 5x in kleinen Mengen füttern ,wegen des allgemeinen Sauerstoffmangels bei hohen Temperaturen.
Abends sollte man nicht mehr füttern.Es sind lediglich Richtwerte,aber meine Erfahrung mit der Fütterung sind gut.

Gruss Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Snert, 

das kommt auf Deinen Sauersoffgehalt im Wasser an. 

Bei guter Sauerstoffsättigung wird das Futter in diesem Temperaturbereich zu 100% verwertet.  

Ist der Sauerstoffgehalt schwach, dann solltest Du das Füttern reduzieren und abends gar nicht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------

